# Hockey is doomed



## The__wenger (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I fully believe it's now "official" the hockey season is doomed as talks have completly broken off. I think the suicde rate in Cnada will now triple with no hockey for the year, and if theres no hockey for the 05-06 season I don't even want to think of what might happen . If you watch SportsCenter in Canada they dedicate the first 20 min to the lock-out(which is completly sickening)and they refuse to focus on any other sports,where in the US hockey doesn't even make the news much less of anything. Does anyone ever think Hockey will ever recover? I can see it recovering in Canada but in the US? I think several teams will have to fold as there will be no interest in the game anymore.


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> Well I fully believe it's now "official" the hockey season is doomed as talks have completly broken off.



Awesome!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah it will hurt viewership in the US where it is already very low.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Awesome!


I really dont understand why people who don't like hockey post in the threads about the strike.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

The interest is still there in my opinion, although personally I think some good could come out of it.

Boston, Chicago, Detroit, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, New York, New York, New Jersey, Minnesota, Washington D.C, St. Louis, Colorado, Dallas, Florida/Tampa Bay, Phoenix, and Columbus are capable of holding a franchise coupling these US franchises with the Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa, Edmonton, Vancouver, and Calgary.

That is 22 franchises cutting out eight.  For all those people that say they don't care if hockey comes back, I find it amazing looking over the attendancen figures just how good the figures are besides in Pittsburgh, Carolina, and Nashville which can happen when your team is that bad.

The NHL's attendance was there, the fan backing was there and in all honesty still is there.  If the players can accomodate the owners wishes, there isn't a doubt in my mind that the NHL will be as better than ever next season.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Awesome!


So very well said, I'll be happy to see it go for a bit.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe the players will have to give in to the owners wishes of a salary cap as the owners can at least afford the lockout to continue for an extended period amount of time. And as most professional sports are finding out a salary cap is really the only way to survive these days......now only if baseball could learn that(damn yankees/boston) .


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2005)

The season was *done *long beore now.

I just hope the owners hold out and get the hard cap. Baseball needs it.

Maybe the guts of the hockey owners will finally make the baseball owners grow a set and take on the player's union.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I really dont understand why people who don't like hockey post in the threads about the strike.



I didn't know there was a new rule that you could only post in threads where you like or agree with something.

Personally i could give two shits if i ever happen to flip through the channels again and accidentally leave it on a hockey game for more than 2 seconds.

I don't think hockey stands a chance at coming back. Look at what a strike did to baseball. And baseball was America's pasttime, whereas no one gives a fuck about hockey. If it wasn't for the HR race getting fans' interests back when it did, i think it would only be recovering around now. Let the NHL be where it should, dead.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2005)

I think the players and owners are really killing themselves here...

The silly thing is, why in the world should the NHL players be making the kind of money that other sports are making when its not attracting nearly as much attention as football and basketball (and even baseball, bleh).

Hockey is already mediocre compared to the rest of the sports, but I think that this is going to hurt them big time.  I used to enjoy watching a bit... but really, I havent missed it and if I dont see the NHL ever play again I could care less.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 13, 2005)

I think the last deal the owners offered was a pretty fair deal with a salary cap between 32 and 42 mil.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

Eh, I don't like Hockey. Let some people save the cash.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Eh, I don't like Hockey. Let some people save the cash.


Well said even crappy hockey tickets are expensive enough(80$), where as I could go to a Jays game this summer and get a dugout seat for 40$.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 14, 2005)

I could care less if hockey comes back and I'm Canadian.  It costs $200 for two seats to a Leafs game for nosebleed seats - total ripoff.  I can go to an OHL game for $20 and see good hockey there if I want to.  

I hope they fire all the players and bring in others that are actually willing to work for a living and not whine about the difference between making $1 million and $1.5 million in salary a year.  I'm sure one less house and a few less cars aren't going to make a difference.  They should shut down about 10 teams anyway in markets that could care less.  And I agree with the baseball sentiment too - they need it.  Look at all the positive things it did for the NFL.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 14, 2005)

What a bunch of idiots. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 14, 2005)

Let 'em burn themselves to the ground!


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Let 'em burn themselves to the ground!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like they might be getting close to an agreement.

The Players have offered a salary Cap at $52 Mill.  and the Owners are willing to drop linkage to Revenue.  If they have any brains they will figure out a deal before tomorrow.

Not that it really matters.  The Damage has already been done.  Now that football is done I need something to watch.  March Madness will keep me busy for a bit but then what.  NBA Playoffs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, they are $12 million apart on a salary cap.  Looks like there is a possibility they might get a deal done.  While this whole thing pisses me off, I am a whore and will watch hockey as soon as it's back on the air.  Besides, a 25 game regular season would actually be pretty exciting.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know about the 25 game season being pretty exciting.  I guess it all depends on how the teams perceive it.  More than 25% of the players will be coming back not in Game shape.  You start off slowly and maybe you throw the season, to land Sydney Crosby.  Cause what does it matter it is only 28 games


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2005)

No doubt the players will be rusty, but with only 25 games every regular season game will be important while teams jockey for playoff positions.  The quality of play might not be up to par, but I think the intensity will be there.  Players will be hungry to play and get fans back.

I watched the AHL All Star game on ESPN2 yesterday.  That was actually a very good game.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a feeling something is going to get done, I've been saying it for the past few days.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah I saw the highlights from the AHL Allstar game.  Shoot out was cool.  Hopefully the NHL will make this apart of the regular season.

I still wouldn't be suprised if some of teams throw there chances in hopes of Drafting Sydney Crosby.  This kid has been averaging almost 4 points a game since the World Juniors and has been touted as the next great player.  Even Gretzky was giving him props when the kid was 12 years old.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the Red Wings should tank the shortened season on purpose and snag Sydney Crosby.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 15, 2005)

The players union just lost all their credibility in my eyes.  They say all along that they would never accept a salary cap and then they come back with a proposal that includes one.  Bye bye negotiations.  Obviously they care more about making money than protecting their integrity.  

I really hope they still cancel the season.  I think a 25 game season is a stupid ripoff waste of time.  The regular season will be shorter than the playoffs and whoever wins the Stanley Cup will be a joke.  Forget hockey this year.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 15, 2005)

I was watching "Jim Rome is burning"(I think that's the shows name)and in his opening remarks he mentioned that he would enjoy purchasing the Stanley Cup on EBAYin a few years. I mean it really is quite obvious that hockey has gone below pro fishing in interest.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2005)

Not looking to good with a few hours to go until the apparent cancelation of the season.  The Players "last offer" 49 million Hard Cap with a 25 million minimum Cap.  The Owners Last offer 42.5 Million Hard Cap with no minimum Cap.  Apparently they have drawn there line and refuse to budge.  I am glad the owners are sticking to there guns.  

The Players look like a bunch of fucking fools especially listening to some interviews of them.  They seem like a bunch of lemmings.  Fucking Puck Heads


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 16, 2005)

Deadline has passed - the stupid season is finally over!


----------



## Hillside (Feb 16, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> I was watching "Jim Rome is burning"(I think that's the shows name)and in his opening remarks he mentioned that he would enjoy purchasing the Stanley Cup on EBAYin a few years. I mean it really is quite obvious that hockey has gone below pro fishing in interest.


How has the interest in hockey gone below pro fishing? Sure I am pissed about the lockout but if the season started today I would be glued to the TV. It's not the viewers faults that the fucking owners and players can't come to terms. Now that hockey is done, I hope the other major leagues do the same. These pussies make too much money and should be happy for getting paid at all for doing something they love for a job. 
Hockey players get paid a fraction of what football and baseball and basketball players get paid, its bullshit.
There was another post about which sport has more contact that I didn't chime in on. Every one was saying football. Please. Don't get me wrong, sure, the linemen hit eachother every play for a couple seconds and there are some good open field hits once in a while but nothing compares to someone getting drilled against the boards and constant all out skating for a minute to a minute 30. How long is the average play in football a few seconds. I am biased because I have played hockey for 20 years, but football players have it way easier.

flame on...


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

Hillside said:
			
		

> Now that hockey is done, I hope the other major leagues do the same.



MLB, NFL and the NBA will never fold. 




			
				Hillside said:
			
		

> These pussies make too much money and should be happy for getting paid at all for doing something they love for a job.



I agree, but it's not their fault they can demand that much cash. It's the athletes that bring in all the revenue. You gotta think of each athlete as an individual. When the next young superstar (we'll take Lebron for example) comes into the league, why should he play for league minimum $250,000 when other guys are asking and getting much, much more. Again, i agree as a whole their overpaid, but individually it's a different story.




			
				Hillside said:
			
		

> Hockey players get paid a fraction of what football and baseball and basketball players get paid, its bullshit.



That's because no one cares about hockey compared to the other sports.




			
				Hillside said:
			
		

> There was another post about which sport has more contact that I didn't chime in on. Every one was saying football. Please. Don't get me wrong, sure, the linemen hit eachother every play for a couple seconds and there are some good open field hits once in a while but nothing compares to someone getting drilled against the boards and constant all out skating for a minute to a minute 30. How long is the average play in football a few seconds. I am biased because I have played hockey for 20 years, but football players have it way easier.



and this is not even a comparison. In football, at ALL times you either a)have the ball, and are trying not to get killed, b)trying to block for your teammate who has the ball to prevent him from getting killed c)trying to kill someone. that's all you do. In hockey, you hit once in a while and get hit once in a while. And if you're good in hockey, you won't get hit. I don't care if you're the best player in the NFL, you're gonna get nailed.
It's not even a comparison.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 16, 2005)

20 minutes til gary announces his decision..i hope they play


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2005)

Rome said hockey had become *professional rodeo* not fishing.

Surprising that he of all people would overstate something.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2005)

It is done

Bettmanjust announced first pro league to annouce cancelation of the season.

And to think in 1995 in SI it was stated that Hockey was booming and Basketball was glooming 

No Hockey for a long time now, they won't have a full season next year


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 16, 2005)

Fuckin assholes.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Fuckin assholes.



Farging Iceholes.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 16, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Rome said hockey had become *professional rodeo* not fishing.
> 
> Surprising that he of all people would overstate something.


I know Rome mentioned professional rodeo but I think Pro-fishing is a better comparison to hockey.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hockey*

I fully believe that there will be a full season for 05-06. You can see when it came down to the wire to make a deal, both sides were willing to give in a bit to try and save what is left of the season. If hockey is unable to come up with an agreement before next season, hockey will lose far more fans than they already have lost.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 16, 2005)

All I've heard so far is speculation on the future and current state of hockey. Which side (owners or players) do you support.....or which side do you blame for canceling the season?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> I fully believe that there will be a full season for 05-06. You can see when it came down to the wire to make a deal, both sides were willing to give in a bit to try and save what is left of the season. If hockey is unable to come up with an agreement before next season, hockey will lose far more fans than they already have lost.



They weren't as close as you would like to think going from the press conference.  And now besides they have recinded there offers, so back to square one.  Again we will be lucky to see a full season next year.


----------



## njc (Feb 16, 2005)

Its impossible to predict the future. Hockey might be the biggest sport in the US in 40 years.

Hockey is not doomed. The NHL may be, but not hockey.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2005)

What a bunch of stupid fucks


----------



## njc (Feb 16, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> What a bunch of stupid fucks


Agreed. Theyve really fucked themselves.


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Well here in Canada hockey is big . Football is marginal compared to hockey in Canada . In terms of viewers % on the population ... For me , hockey is cool , but it doesn't change my life not having hockey games to watch . I don't think hockey will suffer that much in markets where it is strong. Pretty much all the markets geographically northern of Washington DC have a strong base of fans . But markets southern of that (phoenix , florida , anaheim etc. except LA kings will die) ... So that would leave about 20 teams which I think would be fine for hockey ... Trying to establish franchises in places where the temperature doesn't even come close to the freezing point is rediculous IMO .


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2005)

Hockey may be big in Canada... but doesnt California have several million more peoplen (not including illegals  ) than Canada?  Hockey as a sport in the US has already suffered a ton of damage from this past season (or lack there of)... if they fail to perform next year and work their asses off to attract the old crowds back, and push for new fans, they are going to be pretty screwed.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 17, 2005)

*hockey*

One interesting aspect that I have noticed in this forum thus far is that a majority of the people that are posting are in fact Canadians, which proves the lack of interest in the US. Hockey will always be Canada's most prized pastime and I wouldn't be too surprised to see a couple of teams return to Canada(Winnipeg/Quebec City),and thus a couple of teams fold in the States.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2005)

We'll send them back airmail... its probably the only place they'll be popular after throwing away this season.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am Canadian.  And I happen to agree with Eggs.  The NHL and NHLPA have fucked up big time with this.  And Personally playing and watching hockey my whole life I good give two shits about their finacial woes.  

There is much better hockey available out there, where players actually give a shit about playing.  ie Junior Hockey.  The NHL and NHLPA can suck my balls.  They were rolling high 10 years ago with a booming league.  They fucked it up big time.... and this just caps it off.

Fucking retarded pricks


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> One interesting aspect that I have noticed in this forum thus far is that a majority of the people that are posting are in fact Canadians



I've been quiet because I'm still in mourning for my beloved Flyers.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2005)

Wait just a sec....  Don't the Flyers suck ass 

Must be something about Philly city of Losers.  '76ers suck, eagles choke, phillies suck, flyers choke.  When was the last major championships provided by this city '70s


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2005)

Heres what needs to happen.  Fuck the NHL. Reform a new league with only about 16 teams and stick about half of them in Canada.  It would be a more talented bunch with less teams.


----------



## Hillside (Feb 18, 2005)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=755&e=1&u=/ap/20050219/ap_on_sp_ho_ne/hkn_nhl_lockout


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

THN is also reporting the two sides have agreed to a 45m cap in principal


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2005)

JHFC, it's on, it's off, it's on....make up your minds, people.  

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=1994750


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2005)

OK, suppose there is an abbreviated hockey season this year.  The NHL preseason will be going on at the same time as BASEBALL SPRING TRAINING.  Something just seems horribly fundamentally WRONG with that!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, suppose there is an abbreviated hockey season this year.  The NHL preseason will be going on at the same time as BASEBALL SPRING TRAINING.  Something just seems horribly fundamentally WRONG with that!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 19, 2005)

Gretsky and Lemieux have apparently worked out a 45 million dollar salary cap..season is on..go sharks...hopefully another playoff year for us


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, ESPNEWS is reporting that a deal today is "imminent."

Nice save by Gretzky and Lemieux.  Gary Bettman and John Goodenow must feel like even bigger asswads now.


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 19, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> Gretsky and Lemieux have apparently worked out a 45 million dollar salary cap..season is on..go sharks...hopefully another playoff year for us


I tell you all I'am at my wits end with funking hockey. Firstly after cancelling the season 3 days ago, both sides resumed to talks to try and "salvage" the season--wtf is their problem? The season is DONE, have ever thought how pathetic a 20 games season would be? Secondly TSN held a "hockey lives here(Canada)day" and abused 8 hours of air time,because they played the following:Highlights from the pee wee world cup( I think), Held pointless interviews with players that played in the 60's,showed you how to make a "backyard" hockey rink,and highlights from a pond hockey tourny in Quebec.....now is that sickening or what? And finally when SportsCenter came on at 6 it's supposed to be an hour of sports highlights etc... but they decided to debate the meetings that were held today and talk about what happened--for an hour.           Screw hockey get it off the face of the planet


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

The__wenger said:
			
		

> I tell you all I'am at my wits end with funking hockey. Firstly after cancelling the season 3 days ago, both sides resumed to talks to try and "salvage" the season--wtf is their problem? The season is DONE, have ever thought how pathetic a 20 games season would be? Secondly TSN held a "hockey lives here(Canada)day" and abused 8 hours of air time,because they played the following:Highlights from the pee wee world cup( I think), Held pointless interviews with players that played in the 60's,showed you how to make a "backyard" hockey rink,and highlights from a pond hockey tourny in Quebec.....now is that sickening or what? And finally when SportsCenter came on at 6 it's supposed to be an hour of sports highlights etc... but they decided to debate the meetings that were held today and talk about what happened--for an hour.           Screw hockey get it off the face of the planet




Hey I got something For ya! 

I enjoyed that "Hockey lives here".  Showing Real hockey where the players actually give a shit ie. University Hockey, Junior Hockey, Minor Hockey.  Unlike those Fuckers in the NHL.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> Gretsky and Lemieux have apparently worked out a 45 million dollar salary cap..season is on..go sharks...hopefully another playoff year for us


Yeah, not imminent, not happening, didn't happen......
Hockey is now doomed....I, believe it or not, was a big Florida Hockey fan.  Why was?  Because there is no more hockey, so there are other important things to think about like the mortality of the crab or how many legs do spiders have....
Seriously folks, both sides suck.  The players didn't give in.  There is nothing to give in on.  They never even unanimously agree on a cap.  Some players were surprised that the NHLPA proposed a cap.  The league's 42 million dollar cap I consider to be more than generous.  Teams like Florida don't have a payroll higher than 30 milliion.  42 million is fine.  Players want a higher cap?  Make your own freaking league and go away.....I love hockey man, but this is bullshit...
Also, the league and Farttman could have easily agreed on a 45 million dollar cap as proposed by Gretzky and Lemieux, however they thought that 3 million was too much, so now we lose the league for a measley 3 million dollars.....When you are talking about a whole league, 3 million ain't much....


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 21, 2005)

They can't have a credible season anyway at this point.  Even if they rushed players into a week long training camp they would have eight weeks to play games at the most and get rid of one playoff round (they would have to) or you're going to have hockey in late June.  

Even each team playing four games a week would be a 32 game season.  That's garbage.  Forget about hockey.  Personally I'm never paying my own money to see an NHL game again - just like baseball - they lost me after the last strike.  This one is even worse.  

Their biggest problem right now is season ticket renewals - do you think anyone is going to give them more money for seasons tickets next year after losing an entire season this year?  No way.  They are screwed.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Also, the league and Farttman could have easily agreed on a 45 million dollar cap as proposed by Gretzky and Lemieux, however they thought that 3 million was too much, so now we lose the league for a measley 3 million dollars.....When you are talking about a whole league, 3 million ain't much....



3 Million actually works out to around 100 millions dollars.

But I agree with much of what you have said


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I have a feeling something is going to get done, I've been saying it for the past few days.



dumbass


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 3 Million actually works out to around 100 millions dollars.
> 
> But I agree with much of what you have said


You know? you are absolutely right, I should have said per team......


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

A 45 million dollar salary cap still allows for some markets to lose money.  Bettman isn't going to agree to something in which teams will ultimately fail.  I agree with him.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2005)

so much for negotiation


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

When you have a guy like Goodenow running the NHLPA, there will never be negotiation.  The guy is a jackass, and the main reason why there are so many problems within the National Hockey League.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Both Bettman and Goodenow are Douchebags.

Bettman brought this league to it's lowest point.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 22, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yeah, ESPNEWS is reporting that a deal today is "imminent."



ESPN:  *WRONG AGAIN.* 

Add them to the "douchebags" list.  Wait, they were already on it.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't follow hockey close enough to defend Betteman but I will say this....

I 100% support the owners in this labor issue. I don't know if Betteman has done other things to deserve criticism, but standing up to the union is not on of them, in my opinion.

I just hope like hell the baseball owners are watching this and grow a spine.

I'll tell you this much, the NHL players union is TOAST at this point.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I don't follow hockey close enough to defend Betteman but I will say this....
> 
> I 100% support the owners in this labor issue. I don't know if Betteman has done other things to deserve criticism, but standing up to the union is not on of them, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Actually Pepper, I'll take it one step further, the NHL is TOAST at this point


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Actually Pepper, I'll take it one step further, the NHL is TOAST at this point




Exactly from a $2.1 Billion Business to probably less than $1 billion.  The Players saw there best offer.  The League is toast as we knew it.  They will be paying radio stations and networks to air their programming.  

Fuck the PBA is probably a bigger draw in the states for ESPN and the likes anyways


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey I got something For ya!
> 
> .


      ........


----------

